# Blue ram breeding



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I have a pair of german rams who laid eggs in a community tank just now, well, still laying.

After a quick google search, I found it is very hard to raise the fry, considering they need certain water parameters.

My question is, is it possible to raise the fry in other parameters then what are mentioned on most sites? Has anyone done this?

My 10gal I was going to try and raise them in has the following:

6.9ph
10 GH
0 ammonia/nitrite
10 nitrate


bunch of low light plants and sponge filter are used. a few shrimps and 3 baby super red plecos, thats all that is in the tank.

Should I also move the parents?

If I manage to raise some fry, I will provide the parents with their own 20gal long next time.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

6.9 pH looks OK. You should separate the parents once the fry are free swimmers. They tend to eat their fry after a certain period of carring. I am not sure why people say they are hard to raise ... well except the lightning blue rams; which have extremely weak genetics. You do need white worms as food though. Another alternative is crushed hard boiled egg yoke. Shrimps in the tank aren't exactly a good idea with fry. I don't think the shirmps will actively hunt them, but if the oportunity arrise, I am sure the shrimps will help themself to a good feat.

Good luck,

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Thanks. I think my king tiger pleco found the eggs before I got them lol. So next time!


----------

